# Why Blue Force Gear is Freaking Awesome



## AWP (Oct 1, 2010)

I know I tend to be hard on people and companies, but I also believe in acknowledging those who do a great job and BFG falls into the latter category.

Long story....

Months ago Soldier Systems ran a blurb about BFG offering slings in A-TACS. I need a sling for an AR build so I thought this was pretty neat. Yeah, it is a sling, but I wanted something a little unusual if possible. I kept looking at BFG's website, usually without any luck except for their AA model of the Vickers sling.

Two weeks ago they still didn't have an Padded VCAS sling in A-TACS so I sent an email to their sales department. Within an hour of opening the doors for the day I had a response from one of their sales reps. He told me that they could make one in A-TACS, but the padding material was out of stock at the moment. He later sent a second email saying that their production manager thought they had enough to make a few padded slings of any type and he'd keep me in mind if they found any. We exchanged several emails at this point and he even sent me a picture of an FN FAL someone had dipped in A-TACS who was waiting on a sling as well.

Fast forward to a week ago. Having not heard from them I asked the rep how things were going. He was out of the office but put me in touch with a co-worker. She confirmed that they could make a sling for me. I even called them from Afghanistan to make sure things were good to go and then placed the order.

Not two days later I receive another email. There was some confusion over which model of sling I wanted, but they sorted it out internally. The email said that since a delay was caused by the error on their part, they would go ahead and upgrade my shipping to UPS Next Day Air free of charge. The box was at my house before I could fly home from Afghanistan.

I fully intend to send them an email thanking everyone for their work on this. It is a sling, a stinking SLING and they treated it like a high-end sale. I cannot recommend them enough.

And before anyone asks, I'll post pictures of the AR once it is finished (should be next week).


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 1, 2010)

Will there be pictures?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 1, 2010)

BFG and Grey Group have set the bar for outstanding customer service for me.  I exchanged 9 emails with a BFG rep confirming that their VCAS would work with my Aug, they even sent me pictures showing it would.
Seriously if I need it and either don't stock it I start wondering if I actually needed it that bad after all.


----------



## EATIII (Oct 1, 2010)

Free their stuff is GTG, if you need more from them drop me a line and i'm sure you will be very happy.


----------

